# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  عبارات لمن تهديها

## لمسة شقاوة

السلام عليكم.. 

هذه مجموعة من العبارات..تهـديهــا إلى  من  في منتدانا ... 

1-الله يخليك لنا : 

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 

3-أنـــت فنـان : 

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : 

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : 

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : 

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : 

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : 

9-أحبـك و الله : 

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : 

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : 

12 - أنت شاعر

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : 

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : 


يالله من يبداء ؟ 


مع اجمل تحياتي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

1-الله يخليك لنا : حسان القضاة

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : العالي عالي

3-أنـــت فنـان : ايمن

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : باريسيا

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : نادر الطراونة

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : مش فاهم عليكي

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : مها

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : عمار القسايمة

9-أحبـك و الله : عمار القسايمة

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : ما في حدا

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : العالي عالي

12 - أنت شاعر: الدكتور 

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : نادر الطراونة

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : ايمن

----------


## احساس المطر

1-الله يخليك لنا : نادر 

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : شفت وعجلوني توب واكسيتو وابو الشرع 

3-أنـــت فنـان : ايمن

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : اكس مان والعالي عالي

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : منار المومني

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : ساره

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : عمار

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : ساره

9-أحبـك و الله :  :Smile:  

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : المسافر

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : حسان القضاة

12 - أنت شاعر : حسان القضاة

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : العالي عالي

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : المهندس

----------


## روان

1-الله يخليك لنا : جميع الاعضاء

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : اكسيتوووووووو وشذى الخطيب ومسار الضوء
3-أنـــت فنـان : اكسيتو 

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : الجميع

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : aseel

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : حلا

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : العالي عالي

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : نادر

9-أحبـك و الله : L A R A

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : ايمن

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : مها

12 - أنت شاعر حسان القضاة

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : باريسيا

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : محمد قواسمه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : نادر


على قولت يا أمّ الرور ...

صدقا ً ما عادت تسوى ... :Icon31:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : نادر الطراونة


ولو يا خالد / حصل خير يا صديقي ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 1-الله يخليك لنا : نادر


وأنت ِ يا حلا / الله لا يحرمنا منك ...

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*بصراحة انا ما بعرفكم مزبوط يمكن بجاوب على الاسئلة بعد فترة 
بس الفكرة كتير عجبتني*

----------


## منار المومني

1-الله يخليك لنا : جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : samoora وعجلوني توب واكس بلاك وشب كيوت وشفت 

3-أنـــت فنـان : ايمن واكسيتو واكس مان

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : ساره

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : ولا حد

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : ولا حد

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : المهندس

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : المهندس

9-أحبـك و الله : *****

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : احلام

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : الجميع والله

12 - أنت شاعر حسان القضاة

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : عجلوني توب

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : شفت


يالله من يبداء ؟ مش انا

----------


## العالي عالي

> 1-
> 
> 
> 11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : العالي عالي


وانا أفتخر بالانظمام إلى اسرة المنتدى







> 1-
> 2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : العالي عالي


ان شاء الله ارجع في القريب العاجل

----------


## العالي عالي

> 7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : العالي عالي


مشكورة روان  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> -
> 
> 
> 4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : اكس مان والعالي عالي


شهادة اعتز بهاااااا 





> -
> 
> 
> 13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : العالي عالي



 :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 1-7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : مها




مشكور هذا من زوقك :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 1-
> 
> 
> 
> 11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : مها


الي الشرف باني هون

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

1-الله يخليك لنا : نادر الطراونة 

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : كان حسان
3-أنـــت فنـان : ايمن 

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : ابو نعيم

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : sam7jon


7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : العالي 

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : عمار 

9-أحبـك و الله : علا عتوم

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : سارة 

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : خالد الجنيدي 

12 - أنت شاعر: محمد قسايمة

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : معاذ القرعان 

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : باريسيا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 1-
> 
> 
> 11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : خالد الجنيدي


شكراً اخت مها 

كلك خير و بركة

----------


## ساره

1-الله يخليك لنا : جميع الاعضاء وبالذات المشرفين جميعا 

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : شفت وشب كيوت ومسار الضوء 

3-أنـــت فنـان : شفت وايمن واكسيتو

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : نادر وابو نعيم ومها وعمار ومعاذ وايمن وخالد الجنيدي وسامح وعجلوني توب اكيد ووووووووو العالي عالي

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : ولا حد

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : واحد من الاعضاء :SnipeR (30):  

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : روان

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : روان

9-أحبـك و الله : والله بحبكم كلكم 

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : مها وفلسطينية وافتخر

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : حسان القضاة

12 - أنت شاعر : حسان القضاة

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : كل عضو بيكتب بالدردشه  :Smile:   :Smile:  

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : نادر واحلام وسماح واكس مان

طبعا حلا موجوده في ال14 نقطه  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> السلام عليكم.. 
> 
> هذه مجموعة من العبارات..تهـديهــا إلى  من  في منتدانا ... 
> 
> 1-الله يخليك لنا : 
> 
> 2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 
> 
> 3-أنـــت فنـان : 
> ...


*
1-الله يخليك لنا : كل اعضاء المنتدى

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : العالى العالي & حسان القضاة

3-أنـــت فنـان : ايمن 

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : باريسيا & نادر & زينة

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : ولا احد

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : ايمن

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : باريسيا

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : باريسيا

9-أحبـك و الله : كل عاضاء المنتدى

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : ولا احد

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : زينة

12 - أنت شاعر : حسان قضاة

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : معاذ القرعان

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : باريسيا & مها & زينة & نادر & حسان القضاة & عمر القرعان*

----------


## زينة

> السلام عليكم.. 
> 
> هذه مجموعة من العبارات..تهـديهــا إلى  من  في منتدانا ... 
> 
> 1-الله يخليك لنا : 
> 
> 2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 
> 
> 3-أنـــت فنـان : 
> ...


*
1-الله يخليك لنا : كل الاعضاء

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : لا احد 

3-أنـــت فنـان : نادر طراونة

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : ابو نعيم، مها، خالد، نادر

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعلت احد من الاعضاء

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : لا احد

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : مها، ابو نعيم

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : ابو نعيم، عالي العالي

9-أحبـك و الله : مها

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : عالي العالي، نادر طراونه

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : حسان القضاه، ساره، حلا

12 - أنت شاعر : حسان القضاة

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : انا  

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : عالي العالي ، عمار قواسمة*

----------


## ابو نعيم

> *
> 
> 4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : ابو نعيم، مها، خالد، نادر
> 
> 7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : مها، ابو نعيم
> 
> 8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : ابو نعيم، عالي العالي
> 
> *


*شكراً زينة*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> 1-الله يخليك لنا : حسان القضاة
> 
> 2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : shb cute
> 
> 3-أنـــت فنـان : خالد الجنيدي , مها
> 4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : 
> سارة , سامح , عمار القسايمة , خالد , مها
> 5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : ............................
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

شكرا لردودكم انا لسا بكير حتى اكتب لمين رح اهديها  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شكرا لردودكم انا لسا بكير حتى اكتب لمين رح اهديها



معك من هون لسنة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 3-أنـــت فنـان : نادر طراونة


شاكر لطفك يا زينة ...




> 10- أحس أنك تعرفني : عالي العالي، نادر طراونه


إحساس ليس بمكانة أختي العزيزة / في الحقيقة لي الشرف بمعرفة كل الأعضاء من خلال هذا المنتدى الطيب الذي يجمعنا بغض النظر عن جنسهم ...

جزيل التقدير والمحبة ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : 
> نادر الطراونة


مشكور يا قرعان / الله لا يحرمنا منك يا صديقي ...

ولا تنسى طبخة الكوسا والدوالي لما أزورك ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

> معك من هون لسنة


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

كويس يالي خبرتني عملنت رمايندر على الكلندر :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

1-الله يخليك لنا :- حبيب القلب والصديق والأخ حسان القضاة ... 

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك :- إكسيتو ... :Eh S(2):  

3-أنـــت فنـان : حبيبي أيمن / مقصوف الرقبة  ...

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك :- بصراحة أنا أتابع غالبية المواضيع والردود في المنتدى من دون إستثناء ... 

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني :- باريسيا ... 

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : -معاذ القرعان + زينة ...  :Db465236ff:  

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك :- ساره / السرسوره ...

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : - مها ...

9-أحبـك و الله :- العالي ... 

10- أحس أنك تعرفني :- عمار القسايمة ...

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك :- حلا + إكس مان ...

12 - أنت شاعر :- الصديق حسان القضاة ...

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة :- محمد القسايمة + سامح + سوسن ... :Db465236ff:  

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع :-  عجلوني حبيبي ...

***************************************

مع خالص الإعتذار لمن لم أتذكر اسمه ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 1-
> 8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : - مها ...
> 
> ***************************************
> 
> مع خالص الإعتذار لمن لم أتذكر اسمه ...


اكيد بس الواحد بعز عليه احيانا صدقني

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 12 - أنت شاعر: الدكتور


شكرا يا جنيدي شهاده اعتز بها 




> 14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : محمد قواسمه


شكرا روان هاد من زوءك بس انا قسايمه مش قواسمه  :Db465236ff:  




> 12 - أنت شاعر: محمد قسايمة


شكرا مها هذا من حسن تلقيك الادبي 




> 12 - أنت شاعر
> محمد قسايمة


شكرا لمسه شقاوه و بالتاكيد شهاده اعتز بها 




> -خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة :- محمد القسايمة + سامح + سوسن


شكرا ابو الطراونه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

1-الله يخليك لنا : حبيب الجماهير حسان القضاه 

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : في كثر اعضاء بفتقدهم 

3-أنـــت فنـان : نادر الطراونه

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : نادر الطراونه + ايمن

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : ما بتوقع انه في حدا زعلان مني

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : مش عارف شو معنى كلمة هقيتها  :Db465236ff:  

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : ابن العم صديق عمري عمار قسايمه 

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : ايمن و ااكد على ذلك

9-أحبـك و الله : عمار قسايمه 

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : لا احد

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : حسان + العالي + ابو الطراونه + خالد الجنيدي + مها 

12 - أنت شاعر : بالتأكيد حسان القضاه و نادر الطراونه

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : العالي + نادر + سوسن + باريسيا 

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع :ابو الطراونه + ايمن +احلام

----------


## MR.X

*1-الله يخليك لنا : جميع الاعضاء الي بعرفهم والي ما بعرفهم 

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : صديقي ابو الشرع

3-أنـــت فنـان : ايمن . سارة . حلا. 

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : بصراحة بتابع الجميع 

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : العالي . 

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : بدون ذكر اسامي 

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : العالي . نادر . حلا 

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : العالي . وانا 

9-أحبـك و الله : ما شاء الله كلكو محبوبين 

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : حلا 

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : صديقي حسان ونادر 

12 - أنت شاعر : حسان 

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : ولله كلكو مهضومين 

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : اغلبكو مبدعين .*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> السلام عليكم.. 
> 
> هذه مجموعة من العبارات..تهـديهــا إلى  من  في منتدانا ... 
> 
> 1-الله يخليك لنا : 
> 
> 2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 
> 
> 3-أنـــت فنـان : 
> ...




1-الله يخليك لنا : حسان

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : كثير اعضاء

3-أنـــت فنـان : أيمن

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : تقريبا الجميع

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : ساره

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : لا أحد

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : نادر ، أيمن

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : عمار ومحمد

9-أحبـك و الله : عالي العالي ، اكس مان

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : ما حدا

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : مها

12 - أنت شاعر : محمد

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : نادر

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : الجميع تقريبا

وآسف ان نسيت أحدكم

----------


## العالي عالي

1-الله يخليك لنا :  حسان القضاة :SnipeR (62):  

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك :  ابو الشرع - اكسيتو - دلع - احلام -  :Eh S(2):  

3-أنـــت فنـان :  ايمن مقصوف الرقبة  :Db465236ff:  

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : نادر الطراونة  :SnipeR (94):  

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : لا أحد  :SnipeR (83):  

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : اكس مان  :SnipeR (30):  

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : اكيد مها  :Db465236ff:  

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : ايمن حبيبي قلبي  :SnipeR (62):  

9-أحبـك و الله : جميع الاعضاء وبالخصوص نادر وايمن وحسان 

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : حلا :Icon15:  

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : جميع الاعضاء 

12 - أنت شاعر  اكيد نادر وحسان ومحمد  :SnipeR (62):  

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : نادر الطراونة :Db465236ff:  

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : ايمن اكيد  :Icon31:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*بعتذر لانه ما رح اكتب يمكن لاني ما بعرف الكل مليح ويمكن بالنسبة الي كل شخص هون عزيز ومبدع وبحترم كل شخص هون بالمنتدى*

----------


## Shift

> *بعتذر لانه ما رح اكتب يمكن لاني ما بعرف الكل مليح ويمكن بالنسبة الي كل شخص هون عزيز ومبدع وبحترم كل شخص هون بالمنتدى*


.. انا زيك بالظبط  :Eh S(15):

----------


## حلم حياتي

*اذا انت يا شفت العضو الذهبي بتقول هيك انا لكان شو اقول*

----------


## zain

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسة شقاوة
					

السلام عليكم.. 

هذه مجموعة من العبارات..تهـديهــا إلى  من  في منتدانا ... 

1-الله يخليك لنا : بابا

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : الفرح

3-أنـــت فنـان :للمهندس 

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : مها

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : سحوم

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : سحوم

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : سحوم

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى : سحوم

9-أحبـك و الله : سحوم

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : سحوم

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : ايات قاسم

12 - أنت شاعر حسان القضاة

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : سحوم

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : سحوم


يالله من يبداء ؟ ولا حدا


مع اجمل تحياتي 


_
بابا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بابا


نفسي اعرف مين سحوم ؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> نفسي اعرف مين سحوم ؟



 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بابا


مين سحوم ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 


خوف الله سحوم ، معاذ القرعان ...هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## آلجوري

> 


* *

----------


## آلجوري

> خوف الله سحوم ، معاذ القرعان ...هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*لا تعليق*

----------


## zain

> مين سحوم ...!!!؟؟؟


خليها بنفسك ما رح أحكيلكوا
ازا انت شاطر اعرف لحالك

----------


## آلجوري

> خليها بنفسك ما رح أحكيلكوا
> ازا انت شاطر اعرف لحالك


*زين يا عزيزتي الاستغراب من الأعضاء سببه انو ما في حد مسجل بالمنتدى اسمو سحوم والموضوع هو عبارات لمن تهديها يقتصر على أعضاء المنتدى*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> خليها بنفسك ما رح أحكيلكوا
> ازا انت شاطر اعرف لحالك


ليششششششششش ...!!!

جيرة سحوم عليك تحكيلنا مين سحوم ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (4):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> خوف الله سحوم ، معاذ القرعان ...هههههههههههههههههههههههه



لا مش انا سحوم بس يللا خليها بنفسك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Memo

-الله يخليك لنا : ashrafwater

2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : sniper

3-أنـــت فنـان : معاذ القرعان

4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : نادر الطراونه

5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : نادر الطراونة ومها

6- ما هقيتهـا منـك : العضو المجهول اللي دخل على اسمي

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : مها 

8-صدقنــي ترى الدنيــا ما تسـوى :  كل الأعضاء 

9-أحبـك و الله : نادر الطروانة وعمار القسايمة و shift  مع اني ما بعرف ولا حدا منهم

10- أحس أنك تعرفني : عجلوني توب

11-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : العالي عالي وحسان القضاه و shift

12 - أنت شاعر: ابو نعيم

13-خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : نادر الطراونة

14- أنــت مبـــــــدع : shift

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> -الله يخليك لنا : ashrafwater
> 
> 2-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : sniper
> 
> 3-أنـــت فنـان : معاذ القرعان
> 
> 4- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : نادر الطراونه
> 
> 5-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : نادر الطراونة ومها
> ...


شكرا ميمو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله انا جديد وما بعرف حد لغاية الان 
بدي تساعدوني لحتا اعرف لمين اهدي

----------


## Memo

> والله انا جديد وما بعرف حد لغاية الان 
> بدي تساعدوني لحتا اعرف لمين اهدي




ولا يهمك يا معاذ راح أساعدك باين عليك شب محترم

خلاص حط اسم      ""   ميمو  """   واترك الباقي علي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

F5

في ذكرى الوفاء لمنتديات الحصن الأردنية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لو لم تكن انت ولم اكن انا فمن يكون؟؟

----------

